# AC issue



## leakewh (May 7, 2018)

I have a 1997 Nissan Altima GXE

After sitting overnight....hooked up AC manifold gauges....reading normal low side pressure 30ish.....stat car and turn on AC....low side cycles between 25-50....high side cycles between 150-200....compressors turning on and off as expected...AC blows 45-50 degrees....basically system acts as if its functioning normal....After 5-10 minutes....low side pressure starts to increase....compressor stops working (I guess high cut off switch) low pressure begins dropping off...AC temp starts blowing ambient....low and high side pressure equalize....

Process basically repeats itself every time I start the car and use the AC...Any thoughts?


----------

